# A much better picture



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

That first picture was not what I want people to view so here is a much better picture of both the USPComp.40&45
http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/u199/photobug4741/?action=view&current=HKuspComp.jpg


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey looking good.


----------



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

Sweet set up!!!!!!


----------

